# Dyeing hair. Yay or Nay?



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Thinking of dyeing my hair black, i've got fairly pale skin and was blonde as a kid and it's gradually gotten darker. So it would definitely suit me now.

My hair is also kind of thinning and i'm now i'm scared of losing it anyway- i'm 20btw


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GameofThrones said:


> Thinking of dyeing my hair black, i've got fairly pale skin and was blonde as a kid and it's gradually gotten darker. So it would definitely suit me now.
> 
> My hair is also kind of thinning and i'm now i'm scared of losing it anyway- i'm 20btw


 BLACK?!

seriously, you're gonna look a c...nut if you go ahead with it.

Yeah do it...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I would stay natural, no point in dying your hair a different colour, certainly not black it's quite gothic looking. Dark brown maybe.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Thinking of dyeing my hair black, i've got fairly pale skin and was blonde as a kid and it's gradually gotten darker. So it would definitely suit me now.
> 
> *My hair is also kind of thinning and i'm now i'm scared of losing it anyway- i'm 20btw *


 Just shave it off, your days of luscious locks are numbered now anyway


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Get a 1 or 0.5 all over and grow a beard


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't do it! Shave it off, all the ladies love it, ask @superpube


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> I would stay natural, no point in dying your hair a different colour, certainly not black it's quite gothic looking. Dark brown maybe.


 My hair is dark brown now, it just looks a bit sh*t


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> My hair is dark brown now, it just looks a bit sh*t


 What reason does it look s**t? Surely it's not due to it being dark brown?

Post up a picture, I'm sure you'll get some relevant/helpful feedback


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

GameofThrones said:


> My hair is dark brown now, it just looks a bit sh*t


 Invest in some hair products to make it look healthier and glossier.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

be more specific when you say hair


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

ancient_loyal said:


> What reason does it look s**t? Surely it's not due to it being dark brown?
> 
> Post up a picture, I'm sure you'll get some relevant/helpful feedback


 Nah bro my insecurities is to strong

My forehead is slightly to big, and I don't think I could pull off the shaved head look, though I did when I was a teenager, maybe i'll build up my neck again and then shave it.

Edit: I'm already taking something for hair, can't remember the name tho


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

What about this?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

No. Because its just so obvious that you've dyed it. did mine once and ended up looking like one of the sh1tty japanese kids from a manga cartoon


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Do it..... im really pleased with how mine turned out...


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

andysutils said:


> No. Because its just so obvious that you've dyed it. did mine once and ended up looking like one of the sh1tty japanese kids from a manga cartoon


 Yeah while i'm at it should I put in red contact lenses?


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

ausmaz said:


> Do it..... im really pleased with how mine turned out...
> 
> View attachment 121572


 At first I was like  oh good

And then the pic loaded and I was like


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

GameofThrones said:


> At first I was like  oh good
> 
> And then the pic loaded and I was like


 Seriously mate.... best advice i, or indeed anyone else can give you is.... if your hair is thinning.... shave the fvcker off....maintain facial hair and move on.... find a hobby.... like weight training.....which attracts other like minded, balding individuals and you'll fit right in


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ausmaz said:


> Seriously mate.... best advice i, or indeed anyone else can give you is.... if your hair is thinning.... shave the fvcker off....maintain facial hair and move on.... find a hobby.... like weight training.....which attracts other like minded, balding individuals and you'll fit right in[IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Don't listen to this advice.

What you need is a nice combover.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Don't listen to this advice.
> 
> What you need is a nice combover.


 I already tried that approach.... apparently 'mr-im-too-good-for-a-timeless-and-exotic-hairstyle-like-that' had a problem with it....

Never done me any harm.....


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Get some topic


 Isnt that a chocolate? I suppose its cheaper than boot polish though....


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Ummmmm they're nice actually!
> 
> This topic, lol I spelt it wrong :whistling: toppik
> 
> View attachment 121576


 What does that do? Is it any where near as exciting as a combover? Oh and can you eat it?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Make your hair look thicker. Attaches to your hair to fill it out if it's thinning supposedly...


 Like this....? I like it! It could be the future....


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Do it. Use the women's type - nice and easy, Clair of or the like. Use a brown first and see if you like it, go darker if you feel the need after. Not such a shock to you and everyone else. The other benefit of the women's type is that it fades after a few weeks, so if you hate it you don't have to live with it for too long.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Don't do it! Shave it off, all the ladies love it, ask @superpube


 And I've very recently been told the men do too lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> I would* stay natural,* no point in dying your hair a different colour, certainly not black it's quite gothic looking. Dark brown maybe.


 This.....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

My bollock hair has been every colour imaginable ,last month it was autumn red ,this is what happens when you share your Mrs bath water


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Make your hair look thicker. Attaches to your hair to fill it out if it's thinning supposedly...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You might as well just go and put a pair of knickers on your head.... Either way you're going to look a right C#** :lol:


----------



## Dayv (Nov 1, 2015)

If it looks bad dark brown I can't imagine it will look any better black, dark brown is the best color for male hair imo


----------



## levy (Dec 20, 2015)

i like have a blue rinse


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

We once dyed my mates hair black, poor guy was blonde normally.

He looked fu**ing frightening, he still had blonde eyebrows.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

levy said:


> i like have a blue rinse


 @duranman just post under your normal log on, we can tell its you.


----------



## levy (Dec 20, 2015)

banzi said:


> @duranman just post under your normal log on, we can tell its you.


 hes like a nob man *uck you


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Don't do it. When you get root regrowth it will make your hair look thinner as the roots will be pretty much transparent. I used to dye my hair black but have embraced au naturel for the past 6 or so years & have since realised how awful it looked


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Don't do it. When you get root regrowth it will make your hair look thinner as the roots will be pretty much transparent. I used to dye my hair black but have embraced au naturel for the past 6 or so years & have since realised how awful it looked


 did you ensure the carpet matched the drapes or did you have lino down?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> did you ensure the carpet matched the drapes or did you have lino down?


 Yeh carpet matched. It was deep sh4g pile, quite nice!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GameofThrones said:


> Yeah while i'm at it should I put in red contact lenses?
> 
> View attachment 121573


 Yeh thats what mine looked like.

Hair dye is not supposed to be good for your hair or roots as it is and if you're already starting to lost it.. well......


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Don't do it. When you get root regrowth it will make your hair look thinner as the roots will be pretty much transparent. I used to dye my hair black but have embraced *au naturel *for the past 6 or so years & have since realised how awful it looked


 :thumb:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> :thumb:


 See what you did there :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

GameofThrones said:


> *My forehead is slightly to big*, and I don't think I could pull off the shaved head look, though I did when I was a teenager, maybe i'll build up my neck again and then shave it.


 Do you look like this t**t?










No point in dyeing it if it's short or thinning.


----------

